# Bumpy terrain



## d916 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello, I am in between a beginner/intermediate and wanted to know if there are certain techniques or boards I should use in such a bumpy terrain out on the mountains this spring. I went out to Northstar resort about 2 weeks about and the whole mountain was really bumpy, icy, slushy and not flat and smooth. I was having a hard time getting down getting my carves down and getting down the mountain each time because of it. Maybe because of fear? However, It was like mini moguls all over the runs even on the groomed green runs . So I was wondering what might help me get better and improve my riding in such conditions. Should I just be more dynamic and ride over the bumps? Also, while I was riding, I was always trying to avoid the bumps and go at a slow speed when going down a pretty steep slope cutting my way through to get down and pass the steep sections of the runs. I saw many other that did not seem to have any trouble at all zooming down the mountain with ease and that's how I want to ride Is there something I'm doing wrong? Maybe my board being a FK reverse cambered? I was riding my horrorscope at the time. Would it make a difference riding a original cambered board? I can take one of my camber boards out if it would be better. I'm going out again this weekend so I'm hoping to obtain as much info as I can so I can shred away and have fun on probably my last time this season. And thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

My first thought is that you need to bend your knees and use your legs like shocks. With this type of surface too, you have to be a bit more diligent in watching ahead... preparing for what is in front of you (really in any case) is really important. 

Over rough patches, you're going to want to avoid carving and try to point it a bit more while again, being sure to bend the knees and use them as shocks. When I say use them as shocks, I mean that the lower half of your body will be moving with the direction of the terrain. For instance, when you are going over one small bump, you will approach the bump with your knees bent and as you go over the hill, your head will not get any higher, because only your lower half will be moving... is this making sense?


----------



## Jakey (Mar 17, 2011)

I rode a fair bit of slush this year soon discovered that carving hard = edge sinking = fail. Depending on the slushiness you'll probably need to do skidded turns. With mounds of mini slush moguls you'll need to be quite dynamic. Someone with more knowledge will probably enlighten you. If it gets too tiring just bomb straight over a few moguls picking up a fair bit of speed come to a stop rinse repeat . Also second that suspension anology. Worked for me. Just keep real loose and flexed and feel like your legs dont weigh anything if that makes any sense ha.

Ignore this and look above =)


----------



## d916 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow thank you! These explanations sounds great and am excited to try it out now! I guess its time to go out there and learn some more this weekend! I will try to keep all the info in mind and put it to work and try it out. Thank you again, really appreciate the time and help from everyone!


----------

